# 7D onboard flash not firing (not micro switch)



## lennon_68 (Mar 25, 2013)

I got this camera off Craigslist recently and found that the on board flash isn't firing.  I did a little research and found tips about the micro switch but have confirmed that is not the issue - I can access the on board flash settings in the menu and the camera flips the flash up (and even takes time to "charge" it).

Any ideas?  I know nothing about flashes but based on the symptoms it seems like maybe a loose wire somewhere... or do these things burn out?


----------



## 07Vios (Mar 25, 2013)

The bulb can burn out. Is there a hot shoe cover on by chance? If so, take it off because it shuts off the flip up flash.


----------



## 07Vios (Mar 25, 2013)

Wish I knew more. Hopefully someone will come in and be able to solve your issue.


----------



## Overread (Mar 25, 2013)

If its not the mini switch then go into the camera menu and reset the settings to factory default - could be one of the custom settings is set to disable the flash itself from firing. 

Otherwise an electrical contact fault or even the bulb being blown could both be possible problems. Sadly if its a problem of that nature then repair is the only fix - that said if you get yourself a good speedlite flash you can get away easily without ever needing the popup (I've not used mine in ages and many DSLRs don't even have popup flashes including many top level ones like the 1D series cameras)


----------



## lennon_68 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys.  I did go through and do a full factory reset (thinking the same thing - maybe some odd ball setting) but no luck.  No hot shoe cover either, I think that would be the micro switch again (from what I read if it was that it wouldn't let me get to the on board flash settings in the menu).  Sounds like I'll just have to leave it.  I was hoping there might be an easy fix as I'm trying to sell it :/


----------

